# What do yall do when you aren't hunting?



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a water and wastewater treatment plant operator in Houston.
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

truck driver,and when i aint doing that i sleep cause truck drivers never get enough rest

then if there is time i try to make bows and flint knap

but aint much time for the hobbies these days

i need to get out in the woods pretty soon or im gonna go nuts


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Reloading ammo or building/repairing guns when I have the time. I run a cow/calf operation so I've always got fence to build, cattle to work, equipment to repair and land to maintain.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I work at a wastewater plant in anchorage,shoot,hunt and fish. Boating in the summer time too. Working as an operator for over 36 yrs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I retired several years back, so I do whatever I want. I reload, turn calls and a few other goodies and build some furniture(mostly toy boxes for kids)

As long as it don't piss off the wife, I'm good


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I retired 5 yrs ago, getting to lazy nowadays to do anything !! lol

Use to build custom cabinets for over 20 yrs until I retired, now turn calls and hunt and fish when I can get my butt of the couch.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I've had more jobs than most people, I've worked as a; machine shop stock cutter, cnc machinist, structural steel welder/fabricator, aluminum sider/gutter installer, roofer, hazardous waste operator/osha certified, department of defense/xerox high speed printer, laborer asphalt/concrete, apartment maintenanceman/supervisor, apprentice elevator mechanic, finnish drywaller, apprentice finnish carpenter, director of maintenance, plummer, I've even drove a 3,500 gallon honey wagon... Jack of all trades and master of none...

After I injured my back, if I am not hunting, I am either sleeping or playing Call of Duty Black Opps 2... ????

Honestly the wife and I take care of my 85 year old mother, when I don't have to take her to doctor appointments, or to the grocery store I try to go calling. It's my physical therapy. I am only good for a couple of stands when I am up to it.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had many jobs as well az, I think my favorite was being a ranch hand at the age of 8.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eric, We do have a few jobs in common, I did a bunch of drywall work while in high school when I worked for a General contractor, although I did American drywall....... I too was a welder fabricator, . The biggest jobs I worked on were the control panels for the Davis-Besse Nuclear plant east of Toledo Ohio and Foundry pour cars for a steel mill in Russia(back when they were still the USSR, I also did some machine shop work there, certified forklift operator Backhoe operator, Chute tapper/Blaster in a mine at San Manuel (that was fun, once you got past the fact that you were 2615 feet below the surface. I then went in to restaurants work where I was the head kitchen trainer for Red Lobster in the west for several years then I opened my own maintenance company fixing Red Lobsters. Then I sold it to some idiot who ran it into the ground....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

22magnum said:


> I've had many jobs as well az, I think my favorite was being a ranch hand at the age of 8.
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Ranch hand sounds interesting, I liked working outdoors except in the winter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Eric, We do have a few jobs in common, I did a bunch of drywall work while in high school when I worked for a General contractor, although I did American drywall....... I too was a welder fabricator, . The biggest jobs I worked on were the control panels for the Davis-Besse Nuclear plant east of Toledo Ohio and Foundry pour cars for a steel mill in Russia(back when they were still the USSR, I also did some machine shop work there, certified forklift operator Backhoe operator, Chute tapper/Blaster in a mine at San Manuel (that was fun, once you got past the fact that you were 2615 feet below the surface. I then went in to restaurants work where I was the head kitchen trainer for Red Lobster in the west for several years then I opened my own maintenance company fixing Red Lobsters. Then I sold it to some idiot who ran it into the ground....


sweet... I have welded structural supports and burglar bars for constructing Wally marts. My first job was at a machine shop where I helped prefect the tube spreader for Abbott laboratories, it eliminated gluing needles into surgical tubing... Blaster sounds fun above ground...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The underground job was fun but hard work, it's the only job i ever had with a paid lunch. The main part of the job was swinging an 18LB doublejack (sledgehammer) breaking rocks and controlling the ore (muck) that was literally caving in on you. It was interesting for sure. Setting powder and blowing rocks up was a hoot for sure.I found out that a 1/2 case of powder set on a rock the size of a two car garage with a 12 second delay primer does four things 1) it reduces the rock to nothing bigger than a kitchen sink. 2) the concussion can be felt through the drifts (tunnels) for at least 3/8 of a mile. 3) it knocks down air and water lines in the immediate area 4) it alerts the level foreman that he needed to come shake his head and laugh at me for being a jackass.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like the Sundance Kid, YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I snigger every time I see that scene, however it was Butch who blew it to smithereens. I bet the level boss still tells the story.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

I am a retired zooarchaeologist and now am a landlord. I am helping raise my kids, care for my folks, and generally enjoying life.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hang out with the family when I'm done working. I've been in the Sales side of the Ice Cream business for 8 years now. Before that I worked at Sturm Ruger in Prescott, AZ for a couple years in the polishing department.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Work On The Job, I Work as an Oil and Gas Platform Operations Tech about 80 Miles Out In The Gulf Of Mexico. Work At Home Keeping up 3 properties, My Wife and Family and My Mother Keeps Me Plenty Busy! We Do Take Time to Go Camping and Travel as Often as We Can. My Wife is Retired So When I am Off We Mostly Play it By Ear! We have a few Animals, Chickens, Fruit Trees, Vegetable Garden, Flower Garden and about a 3 acre yard to attend to so Yep I Stay Busy!

Over the years I have worked a Myriad of Jobs, Including Grocery Store, Butcher Shop, Welding Shop, Mfg Plant, Crew Boat in the Oil Field, Boilermaker, Law Enforcement, Car Sales, Roustabout for a Local Oil Service Company, Carpenter, Forestry Services, Equipment Operator and What I have done the Most of Oil And Gas Production Tech! I Learned a Long Time Ago You Do What Ya Got to to bring Home the Bacon!

Jack of All Trades, Master of None but I Can Get a Job When I need One!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Hang out with the family when I'm done working. I've been in the Sales side of the Ice Cream business for 8 years now. Before that I worked at Sturm Ruger in Prescott, AZ for a couple years in the polishing department.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Are you the BlueBell man ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Are you the BlueBell man ?


I used to work for Blue Bell up until their Listeria recall issue. They laid me off, along with 1,500 people across the country. I now work for one of their competitors. 

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I procrastinate like all the other retired guys on here!

On occasion things get done...but there will always be tomorrow...at least till I am 115 years old.

Darn it gotta go my wife will be home from work soon and I dishes to wash and clothes to fold!!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Larry


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Been doing the same thing for the last 42 years, fixing heavy equipment. Been doing field service since 1977 and mainly specialize in cranes and manlifts for the last 25 years. Now I am the Service Foreman in the shop. Figured it was time to give the old body a break and get off the road. Problem being, I am working just as many hours now as when I was on the road.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I build wind farms when I'm not hunting. I also spend way too much time in my boat either bowfishing or chasing cats.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Scout.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Soldier was first "job" after high school working on cobra helicopters MOS 68J, then remodeling homes in construction, back in military in rocket artillery MOS 13M, boilermaker for 23 years, then retired last year. Professional honey doer now, moving man (yesterday) daughter finally left the nest after 27 years home with us---I wept this morning when she wasn't here to say good morning to. Anyhow also an avid hunter, been clearing shooting lanes every saturday for the past 2 weeks and shrubbery around shooting houses. Also an avid fisherman http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/21719-retirement-dream-fruition/. And napping whenever my fancy strikes me----yep Beatz Wurk thats for sure (going to be my boats name)!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The name of my boat is Just Knapping.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I rebuild end-dump semi trailers when they get "sleepy" and "lay down". Also set up trucks to tow them.

Spent a few years logging. A few years in an engine machine shop. A couple years driving truck.

A new baby boy pretty much stopped my hunting last year. Looking forward to hitting the woods hard this fall.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

miner, mucker an a mean......

seriously though ,failing comedian.


----------

